# kodak digital frame w1020...help!



## marley32 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ive got this cool digital frame that is supposed to be wireless, but their "updated" firmware crashed the frame and now the option to connect to the network is no longer on the frame. Their tech support is no help. How can I get the network option back on the frame? any ideas would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## cromack (Jul 26, 2011)

I have the same issue. The network option is completely missing from the "Settings" screen. Did you ever find a solution to the problem?


----------



## ssummer (Aug 24, 2011)

You might have to do a factory reset (don't worry, it doesn't wipe your pictures) by hitting the power and volume buttons on the frame at the same time (while on). It's not easy (it took me several tries before the reset screen came up).


----------



## cromack (Jul 26, 2011)

*ssummer* - A factory reset does not fix the issue. There is an underlying bug in the firmware. I have performed a reset (100+ times) - no Network Settings option. I have re-installed the firmware - no Network Settings option. What I would like to try is to revert my firmware version to the prior version (prior to 2009.06.15). I found another version - 2008.10.28 - but did not get the "Upgrade Firmware" option. Presumably because it was older than the current version.

What a great frame when it works, but the software is definitely flaky. It was a great way to easily share pictures with my Mom, Dad and even my own frame. Now I am stuck with 3 very ordinary frames


----------

